# Moebius Lonestar



## jaws62666

I have started working on this great new truck kit from Moebius. The detail on this is amazing. I hope that they decide to produce a nice trailer to compliment the cab. I have finisished working on the frame. There are about 300 parts on this kit. Many very small clear lights. Here are some pics of what i have done.


----------



## jaws62666

Here are some more pics


----------



## Ian Anderson

"WOW"...., GRATA WORK DUDE,. That frame rail assembly is Very cool, your color choice's are OUT STANDING AS WELL. I'm not sure if that is what the kit calls for out not for the colors, But it's very nice, 
and if it is I will use a deferent combination now, thinks for sharing the work with us as well, OUT STANDING work by the way, Super clean and very nicely Shown in picture here as well for all to see.
You know it is kind of funny I turned this The Computer on this morning to check everything, and My E-mail Had a return message from my supplier letting me know my Pr-Order for this VERY SAME KIT, was sent out on the 7th of this month after me asking WHERE WAS IT, wonted to be one of the first to have it and all I told him, and AT THE SAME TIME, as I was reading this post on this build, My dogs where Sounding off like a pack of Well, ....(Pack Of Wild Dogs) ...lol...
up at my gate AS THE SNAIL MALE MAN was delivering this kit to my gate at the same time as I was reading this, To large to fit in the box I guess, SO I NOW HAVE THIS KIT AS WELL HERE, even know this build in already in progress, I will wait a while before starting mine now, But this is great, I'm a little lazy and this is AS GOOD as doing it my self really,...lol.., Very nice work man, THINKS FOR THE POST. and please keep us Posted on the progress on it.


Ian


----------



## jaws62666

Parts are molded in tan. I did the frame in a darker purple from rustoleum, and im doing the cab in a lighter shade. I might do the top scoop on the cab the darker purple as well to offset the cab. thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## spencer1984

Looking great so far, nice work!


----------



## kit-junkie

You need to dirty up that fifth wheel, man! I don't think I've ever seen one painted. They are usually a machined casting with grease all over the surface, if I'm not mistaken.

Nice work on the build, so far!


----------



## jaws62666

here are some pics of the hood. I used a lighter purple for the hood , and the darker frame purple for the bumpers


----------



## Ian Anderson

THATS SWEET MAN, love the two tone same shade color as well, (LIGHT AND DARK) NICE DESISTION ON THAT,and Very clean work man, Very Nice work indeed..Like it just rolled off the floor of the custom shop someplace...
She look like its is molded nicely as well from Moebius, I have opened mine yet, Now that I see the parts in yours here, I will leave it sealed for a Little while longer now, thinks FOR THE POST. I think Moebius should make more kits 
JUST LIKE THIS, trucks and even more car kit, THERE GOOD AT IT.


Ian


----------



## Thunderbolt1

JAWS62666, Just wanted to tell you, great job so far ! How ever I want to give you some advice:
In one of the photos, I could see a finger print on the chrome. Use some of those latex gloves with the powder inside when handling the chrome. The natural oils in your skin will mar the chrome over time. You could clear coat the chrome too. I use these same gloves when working on my slot cars near the chrome , it will keep the chrome shiny. 
Looking forward to the rest of the build ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666

Thunderbolt1 said:


> JAWS62666, Just wanted to tell you, great job so far ! How ever I want to give you some advice:
> In one of the photos, I could see a finger print on the chrome. Use some of those latex gloves with the powder inside when handling the chrome. The natural oils in your skin will mar the chrome over time. You could clear coat the chrome too. I use these same gloves when working on my slot cars near the chrome , it will keep the chrome shiny.
> Looking forward to the rest of the build ! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the advice. I did use some cleaner and clear coated the parts. I have gloves, just was too lazy to put them on lol


----------



## Ian Anderson

KILLER WORK jaws, Like I said before, It's hard to Imagen what it takes to even build one of these kits unless you have done it really, I think it is a KNOCK OUT OF THE PARK JOB my self man.....
The paint on that cab, IS SO SMOOTH MAN, not easy to do I can tell you....



Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

very nice and clean build I'm looking forward to see the cab,since I'm not familiar with the kit is it based on a real truck(overseas?) or is it fantasy based ?


----------



## Thunderbolt1

jaws62666 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I did use some cleaner and clear coated the parts. I have gloves, just was too lazy to put them on lol


 Ok, just checkin'. Not nit pickin'. Your doing such a great job I wanted you to know that the chrome CAN & WiLL Degrade on you over time ! I had the chrome on my car models degrade on me by just being left in the open. Now they all go into display cases.
Keep those pics of your build coming too !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

I'm sure he knows you where only trying to help thunderbolt1, Don't let that stop you from saying anything in the future plase...WE NEED YOUR HELP OUT HERE..


Ian


----------



## harristotle

That is a beautiful looking truck so far!


----------



## jaws62666

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Ok, just checkin'. Not nit pickin'. Your doing such a great job I wanted you to know that the chrome CAN & WiLL Degrade on you over time ! I had the chrome on my car models degrade on me by just being left in the open. Now they all go into display cases.
> Keep those pics of your build coming too !!!!! :thumbsup:


Not at all , I appreciate all comments or help. Keep them coming


----------



## jaws62666

Here are some interior pictures. Almost finished, just waiting on cab paint to dry. final pics when I am done,


----------



## steve123

Beautiful build!
Is it a bit of a logistical problem ,working with a kit that big?
You are doing a great job. The interior looks great,did you use any real wood? 

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep I agree with Steve on this, Heck of a job is right, its kind of nice to see this kit in progress, Now I know what's in my box even before I crack it open, I can see I have my work cut out for me on the enterer paint job as well as the exterior here now, But I plane on paint the exterior of the cab Before I paint the enterer my self, That's just the way I do it, there's so many things in there to get right I can see now by watching your build, Love the wooded floor as well, Nice touch dude, LOOKING GREAT MAN.


Ian


----------



## jaws62666

*Lonestar Completed*

Here are pictures of the finished Moebius Lonestar. This kit was a blast to build. Unbelievable detail. I would love to have a great trailer to go with this!


----------



## Ian Anderson

You can see how impotent those running light are to the detail is on this build, They Reilly set it off, ALL AND ALL a very clean job,..I'm trying to get use to the color, BUT ITS SO NICE,..buttyfull build, I just love to see these any semi build my self, but this one a Little special in man ways. THINKS FOR SHARING IT WITH US.

Ian


----------



## jaws62666

steve123 said:


> Beautiful build!
> Is it a bit of a logistical problem ,working with a kit that big?
> You are doing a great job. The interior looks great,did you use any real wood?
> 
> Steve


the wood on the dash is rust paint, the wood on the cabinets and floor are supplied decals.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

_*WOW ! Nuff said ! :thumbsup:
*_


----------



## Jafo

Ive done a lot of commercial vehicle enforcement in my career, and that looks great!


----------



## scottnkat

great job! I love it, and my son is impressed as well


----------



## jaws62666

Thanks for all of the compliments. This truck was a blast to build.


----------



## thundercat

DAAAAAM! That IS nice. Henry just told me about this build and I cant believe my eyes. Beautiful!


----------



## Disco58

Killer paint job - in looking at the purple frame I thought it was just molded that way, never occurred to me it was paint until I read the rest - all that paint is Krylon?! Wow. There are a few inaccuracies in painting various things in the engine compartment (rubber and plastic things that wouldn't be painted) but hey, it's your piece and to sorta quote Billy Crystal, "It looks mahvelous"!


----------



## Sevaa

Very nice looking build. Love the detail work put into it!


----------



## BiggDave51

Got the Moebuis Lonestar kit a fe weeks ago and have started to build it. It looks daunting but goes together very well and it is get. Got a couple pictures to share. The pics were taken with a camera on my phone so not the best quality. I used to drive and IH back in the 80's, and the colours are very similar to what was around then.


----------



## Bandit17

*WOW* Truly impressed, very nice work! Debated buying this kit, this just convinced me to pick one up! :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercat

A friend I chat with on Motortopia just bought one of these. I'm trying to talk him into lighting it up with LED's. I think he's going to light up his NASCAR trailer though. 

I'm lighting up a Kenworth wrecker that I'm converting into a Car Carrier.


----------

